# Port Aransas TX 10/26/14



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Fished the jetty last weekend for the Cody Moravits Benefit Tournament. The water was slightly off color, but there were quite a few pods of tarpon rolling around.










Spanish, skipjack, and smaller tarpon were hanging out in the current on the channel side, I managed to hook 2 small tarpon that promptly threw the hook. Went back that night around midnight to try for a nighttime tarpon, but it was the same story.

Decent amount of mullet around, and other than that it was a fairly slow weekend. Saw one redfish caught, no jacks, no kings.



















Brandon


----------

